# Tacoma, I Have Your Answer About Porn...



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

In a different thread you alluded to the fact that the vast majority of men watch internet porn. Although I disagreed, I didn't really know as I don't and really don;t keep track of all that crap. So here is what I found out:

Age Group- % of men who watch porn:

18-24/13.6%
25-34/19.9%
35-44/25.5%
45-54/20.67%
55+/20.32%

Here is the link: Internet Pornography Statistics - TopTenREVIEWS (not a porn site, just a statistical site about porn)

So it seems the vast majority on young men do not watch porn. Not that I was trying to prove you wrong as I really didn't know myself.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Its another one of those topics that is impossible to poll for. Most are not going to answer honestly.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> Its another one of those topics that is impossible to poll for. Most are not going to answer honestly.


Probably true but I don't know how they gather their data.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Look up the women stats.See what you find.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Interesting that the lowest % is the group of that's interacting with women that are the sl... Uh let me just stop. With those low numbers it looks like women have nothing to worry about. Good job.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

richie33 said:


> Look up the women stats.See what you find.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting CNN article: Do women like porn as much as men? – The Chart - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good article. Last paragraph stated a researcher couldn't find a 20 year old that didn't view porn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I think you (thatbpguy) and Tacoma are talking about two different things. --Incidental vs. Chronic porn use.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> I think you (thatbpguy) and Tacoma are talking about two different things. --Incidental vs. Chronic porn use.


Maybe.

I was thinking of people who watch porn frequently.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Men who lie about not using porn:

18-24/86.4%
25-34/80.1%
35-44/74.5%
45-54/79.33%
55+/79.68%

JK


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> In a different thread you alluded to the fact that the vast majority of men watch internet porn. Although I disagreed, I didn't really know as I don't and really don;t keep track of all that crap. So here is what I found out:
> 
> Age Group- % of men who watch porn:
> 
> ...


This is one of the cases where people use statistics in incorrect ways.

I can't access the report without getting a software bundle I don't want. However, this is a poll about the age breakdown of who is trolling the internet sites, not who engages in how much. (I am holding my tongue to avoid getting banned)


What do I mean, for those who don't understand statistics.

I have a theater. One hundred men enter my theater. I get the exact same breakdown as the above statistics. Thirteen of the guys is 18-24. The rest follow the same breakdown.

All this tells me is what the age of the guys who comes into the theater is.

It does *NOT* tell me a damned thing about how many men 18-24 watches movies!

Additionally, all they can count is the number of noses who comes in. It doesn't discuss how many people don't self identify ages.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

I bet they only polled a few hundred people in the US. 7 billion people in the world...


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Well - in some countries it's illegal (I think) so - your chance of getting people to answer honestly are probably nil. And in other countries you get into questions like "Does this count as porn?" You could even try and re-hash everyone's favorite "Is erotica porn?" debate.


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

I wonder why how many men use porn has anything to do with the fact its a good thing or bad thing to do? Really look at how many people smoke cigarettes.Despite the very well known dangers.

I wouldn't say because so many do it ..is evidence its O.K for me to do .

Smoking Facts & Smoking Statistics


Just because there are large #'s who do it does not correlate to its not harmful to do.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

You can't really compare smoking to watching porn. The former is poison while the latter is entertainment.


----------

